# Scheduled Chat



## Ian (Nov 13, 2005)

Okay, after talk of this on another forum, thought I would bring it up here 

Had an idea of having a scheduled chat, in the reptichat mantidforum chat room. Myabe set topics or duscussions, or set times for just mantid chat in general?

Just an idea, was wondering who else would be up for it.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## nickyp0 (Nov 13, 2005)

i am up for it ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 13, 2005)

sure, why not.  

Cameron


----------



## hortus (Nov 13, 2005)

sounds cool but how would we work out the timezone diffrences people in the uk are asleep by the time i get off work in the us


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 13, 2005)

well, 9.45 p.m for me in scotland right now. whats the time for you right now hortus?

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## hortus (Nov 13, 2005)

3:46 pm


----------



## nickyp0 (Nov 13, 2005)

its 5:00pm here


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 13, 2005)

Well this sort of time sounds good, Unless you guys go plans at this sort of time.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Nov 13, 2005)

k, sounds good. The only problem is the timezones. However, evening time, is usually US lunch time, so that might work.

Need to see exactly who is interested, and then see where people live etc, and what times are best for them.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## hortus (Nov 13, 2005)

you know im off on thursdays so i could be on anytime that day

and then the us and uk could both have scedualed chats


----------

